# Walking while pooping



## LVB (Feb 22, 2019)

My 8 month old male Pico, is doing well in the potty training area except for one thing... he always walks around while pooping. Outside, this is not a problem. But when he is in his xpen or playpen, I have a 20x24" patch of real grass, which he will use, at least for the first few steps, then the rest ends up spread outside the grass, even on his pillow! (ugh) And he will occasionally walk around in it. His poo is somewhat soft, which may be part of the problem(?)
He is learning the "stay" command, and my only idea is to walk on the leash and try to teach "stay" while he is eliminating. Not sure if that would work, but I have no other ideas how to solve this. 
Or will he just grow out of it? Any suggestions appreciated


----------

